# Fly from today



## TCimages (Mar 21, 2008)

will things ever get green?


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats rediculous
I cant imagine ever taking a picture that amazing!

Great job!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful!

Like all your other shots!

I hope to get better with my new camera and be as experienced as someone like you.


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 24, 2008)

I really love the eyes on your insects.  As always another great image.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 24, 2008)

oh wow, that looks great (again)
I cant wait for the bugs to get out, now that i got the macro bug going on. Did a little practice again today in the Butterfly garden, but elas, nothing like the pic you just posted. Just another groovy shot, sir


----------



## TCimages (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks man.  Trust me, your shots are as good as mine.  BTW- The Macro bug is addictive and hard to stop.  If you're an outdoor guy like myself, this is one type of photography that's extremely challenging (not that others types aren't) and has an endless supply of subjects!!


----------



## Macroman (Mar 24, 2008)

looks good ,is this with your off lens mod for the flashring?


----------



## TCimages (Mar 24, 2008)

No, I can't find a bug today.  This was taken with the MR-14 tho


----------



## MX962 (Mar 24, 2008)

Excelent lens aint it


----------



## plastii (Mar 25, 2008)

Was this shot taken using regular macro lense?


----------



## Keagle (Mar 25, 2008)

TC - your an arse. You make me want to pick up a macro lens in the vain hope I could ever get images like this!  More moneh.

Stunning. And stunningly sharp too.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.  It was taken with the 100mm Macro.  Yes, it's a great lens.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 25, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Thats rediculous
> I cant imagine ever taking a picture that amazing!
> 
> Great job!


 
Me either.  All we can do is sit back and be graced by his online presence...


----------



## TCimages (Mar 25, 2008)

lol, you guys are silly. Thanks tho!


----------



## nick8888 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great!

Amazing to think that such a disgusting creature can look so nice!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awsome picture with great details:thumbup:


----------



## TCimages (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks again guys


----------

